# Dave Smith Decoys



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

HAs anyone used these decoys? I am considering selling my bigfoots and shells and just getting 2 dozen of these decoys. Do you think it would be enough with a dozen hidgeon wobblers?

I just think that quality over quantity is becoming more of a factor. We used 10 - 12 dozen big foots and ghg 's this fall and had days where we couldn't even pull dingles and doubles. I know that there will be days like that, but it seems pressure and seeing large sets of decoys has really affected the way we need to hunt.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I wouldn't mention pulling dingles to often on here, these guys will tear you up!! 

Keep what you're using, more is better. If you are not using motion decoys now is the time to start.

Also master a goose call, #1 in my book!! :wink:


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS READING A ARTICLE IN A PAST OUTDOORS LIFE THEY THE GUY SAID HE ONLY USED 2-4 DOZEN AND FLAGS INSTEAD OF LOTS OF PEOPLE USING 7-15 DOZEN GEESE SOME TIMES GET WARRY OF HUGE FLOCKS TRY SMALLER AND MOTION IF IT WORKS USE IT IF NOT I DON KNOW


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

If I were you i would stick with what you have. Unless the pressure in your area is that bad and you need to step it up. But I think bigfoots are the only decoy I'll buy they do the trick for me. All the Dave Smiths, Hardcores, and Dropzones are a little to spendy to kill geese.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

we hunt in a very hard hunted area in North dakota, never use to be that way, but hey, that;s the way it goes. Only 2-3 years a go I used all shells, but now have had to get allot more decoys to pull the birds. But it gets a little rediculous when it takes an entire hour for three guys to set up and break down.

It seems like the best days are gone .......

I was just looking for an opinion on the decoys.


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

you must be thinking too much if it takes you 3 guys an hour to set up 10-12 dozen foots/ghg's.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont know about how the good days are gone. We still manage to kill birds on a day to day basis. :roll: 
]


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

DSD are great custom decoys, you wont find a more detailed decoy on the market. Im going to run around a few dozen next year. I guess the whole thinking behind customs is you dont need as many...but i guess i will have to wait until next year to find out!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I had the chance to hunt over a very large spread (120 dozen) during the late season in MN last year. The spread had some of Dave Smiths decoys in it. They are very realistic and have a very good motion base on them using rubber tubing instead of bungee cords like hard core. We did have to drill the stakes into the frozen ground as they are not on a base like hard core (at least these were not). They looked very good and the biggest draw back I could see is the size of them. The looked like lessor sized, much smaller then foots, ghg and a little smaller than HC's.


----------

